# Gaggia Classic steam valve o ring



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

My Gaggia Classic is leaking water from the the steam valve when it's opened.

I've removed the end of the valve to allow me to remove the needle from it and I'm guessing that the green o-ring is a little worn. Does anyone sell this o-ring or know the exact dimensions and material needed?

The green o-ring can be seen in this picture.

http://coffeegeek.com/images/59822/GaggiaSteam.jpg


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1097-gaggiamanualservice-com

He will help you


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1097-gaggiamanualservice-com
> 
> He will help you


Thanks for that, I'll drop him a PM.


----------

